# Club members location



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey guys and girls, relatively new to the forum and will be joining the club when paid at the end of the month ifbut in the meantime I was wondering anyone is based around the Ware / Hertford area?

Coope


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Coope

Well you could pop up the A10 and join us at the Cambridge Motel on 14th June  http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63280

Norman


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey norm, good to hear your so close! Will do my best to make the 14th.....may be a daft question but what do you guys get up to at these meets?

Coope


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Coope said:


> Hey norm, good to hear your so close! Will do my best to make the 14th.....may be a daft question but what do you guys get up to at these meets?
> 
> Coope


We have a few drinks and dinner. Talk about cars in general(But not always) and my crap non exsistant love life and my new car :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Coope said:
> 
> 
> > Hey norm, good to hear your so close! Will do my best to make the 14th.....may be a daft question but what do you guys get up to at these meets?
> ...


As Jamie has already highlighted he likes to be centre of attention :lol:

Generally it's a place to meet up and look and talk TT's if you want if not then chat about what ever you fancy really, as well as good food, a few drinks and excellent company 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Coope said:
> 
> 
> > Hey norm, good to hear your so close! Will do my best to make the 14th.....may be a daft question but what do you guys get up to at these meets?
> ...


Hardly non exsistant ...stud! ...and wheres my Kamagra :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Coope said:
> ...


I havnt got it yet.  Then i havnt really needed it.


----------

